# Rental Cars



## HeatherPhoenix (Nov 27, 2017)

Hello!

I am a new Lyft driver and doing the rental car program partnership with Lyft/Hertz. Frankly, I start each Monday roughly about $265 in the hole and it is FRUSTRATING! I also cannot drive for anyone BUT Lyft with this vehicle.

I read somewhere that Uber has a partnership with a rental car company as well for renting if you don't own a 4 door vehicle and that you could drive for Lyft with that car as well as Uber. Can anyone verify one way or the other, the validity of renting through Uber and being able to drive for Lyft as well?

Also, I am a USAA member and I can rent a car via Enterprise with my USAA discount for $130/week. How would Lyft or Uber know if I did that? Does Uber care if I did that? I know I emailed Lyft and they will not allow it-- because of COURSE not. 

Any help/advice would be spectacular!

Heather


----------



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

HeatherPhoenix said:


> I read somewhere that Uber has a partnership with a rental car company as well for renting if you don't own a 4 door vehicle and that you could drive for Lyft with that car as well as Uber. Can anyone verify one way or the other, the validity of renting through Uber and being able to drive for Lyft as well?


I think it was called XChange Leasing and uber shut it down cause they were losing $9k per car! lol.



HeatherPhoenix said:


> Also, I am a USAA member and I can rent a car via Enterprise with my USAA discount for $130/week. How would Lyft or Uber know if I did that? Does Uber care if I did that? I know I emailed Lyft and they will not allow it-- because of COURSE not.


If you're talking about a normal lease I think there's millage caps on that and I'm not even sure it's allowed.


----------



## HeatherPhoenix (Nov 27, 2017)

EaglesFan said:


> I think it was called XChange Leasing and uber shut it down cause they were losing $9k per car! lol.
> 
> If you're talking about a normal lease I think there's millage caps on that and I'm not even sure it's allowed.


Hi there,

Yeah I was chatting with them today. They said they're trying to negotiate with new dealers in my area and would let me know. Then suggested a lease. I LITERALLY said..."A lease? That is an horrific idea! I put 1700 miles on the rental car just last week!" Dummies. Literally the only way I can justify this rental car with Lyft is the amount of miles driven. The car I have is a 2016 Kia Optima-- only used as a lyft rental and it has 44000 miles on it. Insane.

Thank you for the help, though. I really do appreciate it!


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

HeatherPhoenix said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am a new Lyft driver and doing the rental car program partnership with Lyft/Hertz. Frankly, I start each Monday roughly about $265 in the hole and it is FRUSTRATING! I also cannot drive for anyone BUT Lyft with this vehicle.
> 
> ...


In the SF Bay Area market Uber & Lyft both partnered up with hertz. BUT you cannot rent 1 car for BOTH companies. It's either Uber or Lyft you have to choose 1. Also though I never rented a car for Lyft so I really don't know how it works for them. But for Uber you can't just go to any hertz. It needs to be a specific hertz that specificity rents out cars just for Uber.


----------



## HeatherPhoenix (Nov 27, 2017)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> In the SF Bay Area market Uber & Lyft both partnered up with hertz. BUT you cannot rent 1 car for BOTH companies. It's either Uber or Lyft you have to choose 1. Also though I never rented a car for Lyft so I really don't know how it works for them. But for Uber you can't just go to any hertz. It needs to be a specific hertz that specificity rents out cars just for Uber.


Hi there,

Yes, it's the same here for Lyft. SO. FRICKEN. ANNOYING. Uber doesn't go through Hertz...I really wonder what Hertz's kickback is since these cars probably have a zillion miles on them. I have a 2016 Kia Optima currently and it has 44,000 miles on it and has ONLY been driven for Lyft. I found out yesterday, after having a flat tire, that I am responsible for the tires and the windshield...like what kind of BS is that on a rental car? -- Can you tell that I'm bitter? LOL


----------



## YourPrivateDriver (Jul 5, 2016)

try hyrecar


----------



## HeatherPhoenix (Nov 27, 2017)

YourPrivateDriver said:


> try hyrecar


I looked at that, but I thought the car had to be registered to the driver, etc. in order to use it for Lyft/Uber, etc.? Is that not accurate?


----------



## coffeegml (Dec 14, 2017)

Try Animo - I think they're only located in Santa Barbara but they might hopefully be expanding?? You can drive for Uber or Lyft and it's an hourly rental. Everything (insurance, gas, maintenance) is included. Tried it out the other day while driving the other day since my car is in the shop. I recommend to anyone who is in SB.


----------



## GouryG (Nov 25, 2017)

I have a bit of a different rental car dilemma. My Acura is going to be in the shop getting some repairs stemming from an accident (on my time not Uber's ). The insurance company will provide me with a rental. Do I have to advise someone that I don't have my normal vehicle


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

I had an issue with my truck that I use for uber (fuel pump went out). Now in this case this was a warranty issue and dealership provided loaner/rental at no charge. I spoke to Uber CSR and explained the situation. Told them my insurance covers the rental loaner from dealership. They added the car to my profile and I put 700 miles on it in 3 days. After I turned the rental in I called Uber CSR and had them remove vehicle from my profile


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Do not, I repeat, do not rent or lease a car to drive for Uber. The monthly payment is about what you'll make after expenses, so you'll be working for free, or losing money.


----------



## LGBNEWBIEDRIVER (Jun 9, 2016)

I know this posting is over a year old but I would not recommend to use ANIMO CAR RENTAL. They are new to Los Angeles and are in partnership with TOYOTA . While customer service is great and the cars in good shape the rates are what makes them a poor choice for Uber and Lyft. The rates are 3.50 per hour and 0.25 per mile. For a 10 hour rental you can expect to pay close to 100.00 for a one day rental fee ! I am not making this up and was shocked on what I was billed. You are also not able to take the car home and it must be returned to the lot. Just a word of advice !


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

HeatherPhoenix said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am a new Lyft driver and doing the rental car program partnership with Lyft/Hertz. Frankly, I start each Monday roughly about $265 in the hole and it is FRUSTRATING! I also cannot drive for anyone BUT Lyft with this vehicle.
> 
> ...


I'm againist renting cars and financing new cars or even used expensive cars. You need to do U/L together and not just one or the other. Get the cheapest car you can get that is 2-3 years above the cut off year and try your best to take out car loans out of the equation. People claim that financing or renting out a car works for them but it's unlikely that most new drivers will make it work for them. Financing a new car to drive for 60 cents a mile is insanity. Also, get a dash cam to protect yourself.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

*HeatherPhoenix*
New Member · From Phoenix, AZ
Joined Nov 27, 2017
Last seen Mar 4, 2018


----------



## Leoncio (Mar 6, 2019)

HeatherPhoenix said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am a new Lyft driver and doing the rental car program partnership with Lyft/Hertz. Frankly, I start each Monday roughly about $265 in the hole and it is FRUSTRATING! I also cannot drive for anyone BUT Lyft with this vehicle.
> 
> ...


I am currently driving for Lyft on a rental, you cannot drive for both companies because you need proof of insurance and both dont give you anything. Try Fair, is a long term rental co that also uses Hertz. They required min 500 non refundable deposit but the weekly payment is 100 dls cheeper on average, you can drive for both companies, or any other company. The only catch is you buy your own car insurance, and you are also responsible for wear tear problems. You get unlimited miles and a warranty. As far as I know thats the only company where you can legally drive for both companies. Dmv will also send you a DMV registration card.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Might want to look into MavenGig it is a GM rental program and you can use the car for any ride share or delivery program that you want.



HeatherPhoenix said:


> I looked at that, but I thought the car had to be registered to the driver, etc. in order to use it for Lyft/Uber, etc.? Is that not accurate?


They really don't care who the owner of the vehicle is, but you do have to be a named insured on the vehicle.


----------

